# My dog channel YouTube



## Tompson (Nov 8, 2015)

My dog Kadi channel :gsdbeggin:

yesterday ended three years

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RisAI0iZRoQ


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol, thats pretty funny:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE0PTkC6lzk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------

